# Крипто > КриптоПРО >  Перенос ЭЦП на другой носитель с Рутокен

## mecker

Нигде не могу нарыть инфы. ЭЦП нужны для использования в сервисах типа налогой и егаис. Как перенести сейчас  все  эцп на один носитель? Бухгалтер сидит с 50 токенами :)

----------

